# leichte 16" Reifen?



## RaulGonzales (7. April 2015)

Hallo  zusammen,

hat sich jemand hier schon mal näher mit dem Thema leichter Reifen in 16 Zoll beschäftigt? Gibt es in dieser Reifengröße ausschließlich Drahtreifen?

Ich bin gerade dabei das Cube 160 meines Sohnes etwas zu erleichtern.


----------



## Joeer (7. April 2015)

Morgen,
Eventuell die Kenda Small Block? Die hatte ich auf unserem Specialized drauf und die haben meinem Sohn sehr gut gefallen...

http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/...k-Eight-K-1047-Groesse-16-x-1-50--40-305.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulGonzales (7. April 2015)

Ja den habe ich auch gesehen, hatte ihn allerdings nicht gefunden.

Danke für den Link


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2015)

Kenne keinen Faltreifen in der Größe, vermutlich gibts da (fast) nur Drahtversion. Macht beim Gewicht auch nicht viel aus bei den kleinen Umfängen. Der Kenda ist der leichteste, den ich bisher in der Hand hatte. Bei Isla CNOC ist der auch drauf.


----------



## Brook (12. Oktober 2020)

Habt Ihr noch einen aktuellen Link für mich..... will meiner Tochter auch was vernünftiges verbauen ;-)


----------



## Binem (12. Oktober 2020)

Brook schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch einen aktuellen Link für mich..... will meiner Tochter auch was vernünftiges verbauen ;-)



Hier bitte:








						Kenda Reifen SmallBlockEight
					

Leichter Cross Reifen Kenda Small Block Eight, ca. 305 g/Stk bei 20 Zoll, Maß 20 x 1,75 Faltreifen Kenda Small Block Eight Elite ca. 450 g/Stk…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## mick_1978! (12. Oktober 2020)

Schwalbe Black Hack wiegt weniger. Bekommst du bei BMO für 6 €.


----------



## joglo (12. Oktober 2020)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Schwalbe Black Hack wiegt weniger. Bekommst du bei BMO für 6 €.


ich denke Autokorrektur hat einen Hack aus dem Jack gemacht 

Der Black Jack ist aber sicher nicht der leichteste...
Auch bei BMO mit 360g angegeben:








						Black Jack Drahtreifen - 16x1.90 Zoll - LiteSkin - Black 'n' Roll
					

Der Black Jack Reifen von Schwalbe glänzt mit seinem vielseitigen Profil mit gutem Grip und angenehmen Rollverhalten. Leicht durch LiteSkin-Seitenwand und die hochwertige 50 EPI Karkasse. Größe: ETRTO 47-305 (16 x 1.90 Zoll) Typ:...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




die Kenda SB8 wären mit je nach Angabe 226-285g sehr schön leicht, mir mit 1.50 Breite aber recht schmal, größere Volumen bringen auch ganz offensichtlich mehr Dämpfung.

Z.B. bei Kubikes findest Du eine gute Auswahl an in Frage kommender Reifen für 16"





						KUbikes - Komplette Montage in Deutschland! - 16 Zoll
					






					www.kubikes.de
				




Da würde ich ganz klar den  Kenda K-1153 empfehlen, breiter und immer noch sehr leicht.


Alternativ wurden hier auch mal Conti Double Fighter III 16 x 1.75" verwendet, sind leider auch nur Drahreifen und mit 380g ähnlich schwer wie die Black Jack.


----------



## Binem (12. Oktober 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Alternativ wurden hier auch mal Conti Double Fighter III 16 x 1.75" verwendet, sind leider auch nur Drahreifen und mit 380g ähnlich schwer wie die Black Jack.


Ich finde den super, leider ist das Profil nach ein paar Vollbremsungen schnell durch...


----------



## youthtrail (16. Juli 2022)

Neuerdings die billy donkers mit 300g bei 2.0“ breite 😁








						Billy Bonkers | Performance | 50-305 | Black | Addix | 11159335
					

SAG HALLO ZU BILLY BONKERS!DER NEUE SCHWALBE REIFEN FÜR PUMPTRACK, DIRTJUMP UND SLOPESTYLE.Das Leichtgewicht mit nur 490 g (Version Performance Line)…




					www.schwalbe.com


----------



## phreakey (4. August 2022)

youthtrail schrieb:


> Neuerdings die billy donkers mit 300g bei 2.0“ breite 😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab sie mal getauscht auf dem KUbikes 16L. 308g, nachgewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

